# Old time jobs



## Furryanimal (Dec 16, 2018)

Victorian lamp lighter

http://thevictorianist.blogspot.com/2010/10/victorian-lamplighter.html
What 'old time job' might you have liked doing?Or hated to do?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2018)

Resurrectionists.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## IKE (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2018)

Ike, we still get doorstep milk deliveries here. granted not with a horse and cart but with an electric ''float''. Sadly the majority of people now buy their milk cheaper at the supermarket but there's still enough people having it delivered by the milkman from the dairies to make it still worthwhile for them , also many people are returning to Glass bottles in an effort to reduce plastic waste....


----------



## IKE (Dec 17, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Ike, we still get doorstep milk deliveries here. granted not with a horse and cart but with an electric ''float''. Sadly the majority of people now buy their milk cheaper at the supermarket but there's still enough people having it delivered by the milkman from the dairies to make it still worthwhile for them , also many people are returning to Glass bottles in an effort to reduce plastic waste....



So let's say the person receiving the milk is gone for the day.....does it just sit out on the front stoop and get warm / spoiled ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> So let's say the person receiving the milk is gone for the day.....does it just sit out on the front stoop and get warm / spoiled ?



Yes it does, unless the neighbour takes it in, or if the householder has left specific instructions for it to be left somewhere cool, ..in a small fridge in a porch for example... This time of year it can stay out all day and not be spoiled


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 17, 2018)

Back in the early 50's we had a man who came around on a regular basis and sharpened scissors or saws or anything else that might need sharpening. There was also a very old man with green teeth and a stained white beard who had a horse and wagon and he would collect anything metal or tin.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 17, 2018)

We don't have milk deliveries, but quite a number of 'old' jobs still exist here - such as the coal man and the chimney sweep. My neighbours are builders who are often called to maintain old traditional stone buildings.  This often involves things like building using lime mortar reinforced with horsehair. 

Many years ago, there was a TV programme called 'What's my line" in which a panel had to guess the contestant's occupation.   One that stands out was a "Saggar maker's bottom knocker" and I suspect there are still a few of them around.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Yes it does, unless the neighbour takes it in, or if the householder has left specific instructions for it to be left somewhere cool, ..in a small fridge in a porch for example... This time of year it can stay out all day and not be spoiled


What about porch bandits??


----------



## Tommy (Dec 17, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> What about porch bandits??


Long, long ago when I was a young'un we had home delivery from the local dairy.  Milk, cream, butter, and cheese.  There was a small insulated compartment on the side of our house with little doors both inside and out where the milkman left things.  I don't recall ever hearing of anything being pilfered from it.

Sometimes in the summer the milkman would give us kids chunks of ice from his truck . . . no fancy on-board refrigeration in those days. :grin:


----------



## IKE (Dec 17, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> What about porch bandits??



Apparently it happens Ken......


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2018)

I remember the milk man, the vegetable man who had a horse and wagon and the knife and scissor sharpener.  There was also the "blind man" selling brooms and offering to recane seats.  

There was a guy who came around every year with a pony and took photos of the local kids sitting on the pony (I was always highly incensed that my mom wouldn't pay for a photo....I REALLY wanted to sit on that pony.)

And then there were doctors who made home visits and the public health officials who came out and put up "quarantine" signs when someone in the family had something highly contagious, like scarlet fever.  That was the "lady with the alligator purse" in that jump rope jingle:  "Here comes the doctor, here comes the nurse. Here comes the lady with the alligator purse."


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2018)

Tommy said:


> Long, long ago when I was a young'un we had home delivery from the local dairy.  Milk, cream, butter, and cheese.  There was a small insulated compartment on the side of our house with little doors both inside and out where the milkman left things.  I don't recall ever hearing of anything being pilfered from it.
> 
> Sometimes in the summer the milkman would give us kids chunks of ice from his truck . . . no fancy on-board refrigeration in those days. :grin:



We had an insulated metal box that sat on the porch.  The milkman came at about 4 a.m. and I don't think we got up until about 6, so sometimes when it was very, very cold the milk would freeze, pop off the lid on the jug and force the cream up in a frozen column.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 17, 2018)

Well, when I tell young folks:
I use to drive a forklift that ran on gas and there was a gas pump installed at the company that had it.
When I worked in Shipping (for companies), I'd have to fill out a UPS, FedX book or Freight paperwork.
Done inventory on 3 x 5 index cards
Typed out Purchase Orders on an electric typewriter (not on a computer)
Used a Drill Press by turning a wheel to lower the drill down to make the hole

To them.........ALL "Old Time Jobs" that they really had never heard of.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 17, 2018)

How far back do the good ol' days have to be? I graduated college as a graphic designer/advertising using pasteup in 1974. By the early 80's everything went digital, most of us were in crash courses learning computers on the job trying to meet our print deadlines. I had an uncle who worked for IBM using computers the size of a large rooms and there I was learning to use something even greater the size of a small portable tv. Now look how small they are...


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 17, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Yes it does, unless the neighbour takes it in, or if the householder has left specific instructions for it to be left somewhere cool, ..in a small fridge in a porch for example... This time of year it can stay out all day and not be spoiled


Mine is delivered by normal van at about 1am.It sits outside until I get up...


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 18, 2018)

jujube said:


> We had an insulated metal box that sat on the porch.  The milkman came at about 4 a.m. and I don't think we got up until about 6, so sometimes when it was very, very cold the milk would freeze, pop off the lid on the jug and force the cream up in a frozen column.



I remember that and I also remember the cat licking the cream. Wish I had a camera like I carry around now. We also had bread delivery. I helped deliver from a truck and also had to collect. Dry cleaner pickups and deliveries as well.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> What about porch bandits??



It  doesn't seem to happen much if at all, where I live ken, and tbh without sounding snooty, in areas where it's likely to happen , most people buy their milk at the supermarket!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2018)

Furryanimal said:


> Mine is delivered by normal van at about 1am.It sits outside until I get up...



Whe n you say Normal van whaddya mean?...a transit?....ours are still floats but with a proper  cab but still with an open bed for the crates... I tried to find a photo online and couldn't.. I'll try again...


ETA.... here , it's apparently electric.....like the old style floats but much quieter


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


>



 In southern Spain where we have a second home, many of the ultra modern  petrol stations still fill for ya....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2018)

jujube said:


> We had an insulated metal box that sat on the porch.  The milkman came at about 4 a.m. and I don't think we got up until about 6, so sometimes when it was very, very cold the milk would freeze, pop off the lid on the jug and force the cream up in a frozen column.



oh yes I remember that well, the cream popping off the foil lid when it was freezing outside ...or the birds pecking the lid off... 

I used to deliver milk when I was just a little girl..on my fathers' float... 3 hours of icy cold or rain in the winter before school...


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 18, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Whe n you say Normal van whaddya mean?...a transit?....ours are still floats but with a proper  cab but still with an open bed for the crates... I tried to find a photo online and couldn't.. I'll try again...
> 
> 
> ETA.... here , it's apparently electric.....like the old style floats but much quieter


just a normal transit van.Haven't seen a float in years.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2018)

I worked for Freihofers Bakery for 26 years but my method of delivery was a little more modern than this.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 18, 2018)

Typesetting
https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 tA48GmkLCWWRSGQA7DX7y39zRn9JQ/jX3FZ/O14ZY tsvwPy0oEcA410013oNfEg11HvS7hcyQTCVs695cHoNNKzxJm5Mfc1IuMcC2drdLmgde0PHMJLAYzIfQXvpVrBcWXD4WOQkslrA211AsDSCmMbr9Kkfi8tspckdCBQPGJ 06EDKsUl7c8ot86OdnuLNiYo5SCuY7X5XrGcbN3jKCB6gAVpvB JgYeILpsunUaUGhCopWGuv4aCSYg3ALHcc6FcUxginctfIEuTc6Aan5UFnjnFjBGRH99uZ0CjrfqeXpWaYjFSzOSWJvqRmJN7WGt96 4rjnxFnZvDppva97fW1Ug4BtmIJGnIaG2o6HX2oJTNJCfCco2Pkdxtt6jz FvAceMZ8RNuRJ0ubggnz0323uedN38DK7KdVs1 WtvT73Mcx0qliZwPAV2N9t7bG43BuOu/lQaU2MLDNHYqFG/XmLetQwdpJlW SMi9udLPZ3i2cyBvDe9m/DawNj0PQ Zojw7MRfuWkQXBswFm5HzoNAw7EqCwIJF644q793eMDMNiRexoR2c7RNiQ6SqFeGwNtiDtU3GOIRMlhIttb ooLnBmxTx3mlCm5sBYWHKjGBVgTeTP8Rp7UlcKx6khXCEW0K6008FEfiMdraXt1oCbzaGsvOIlE3ekSnxE5SWy5bHkdOlaRimsGPrWecHxpbHGLxslr3N8vpag0jh2JDRIdBcA2v5VSxEgMjEn512iAWAAoTxCMM7EigYcEdLg1FNiXE8cakWZWLfC1vrXPCossagVwy3xQsbZYz8z/ALUGVyyHa nSo 8qKWTWuFaglaTnU2AIMihhcXqrau4CQbjflQM/FuCMyp3WGjMcpKZ9jmAJ0 Ct7Vl MjYFgoPhYqx872tR9eJ42Y5EchUZnUlyApsQxA5Egn3NBOEcSyAqzZFLh89rkEeVBymGkWJpGV8oIGbkCeR86hxGIJUFQR59TRaXiM7YZ08Rw8k1y5WwZ7ggZthsDbyoTxeaMKiKviUnMwN82tBHh8R93MDcE5vTlWkcPkXuIegcWt5m9Z9wLAz43Ed3AveOFJOoACiwuSbAC5A NatwLsRiRh1SaSOMqwbS76D2HzoCTMDIp13H1ox2mRP0aRSjMZVMShLZiXBXQkECwJNyCBavYuApdWMjEgg2sADb3tVfjUAlZg2YKEsCpsQCXSy9DcPc7nwdDcMm7Q8P/RyY1YlSoK5tSDzFwACQb6gD0F6D8MjlmYRKLknmNjzN W31rSe0vAzJgo0QZpFZfzU28rmq/ZPgUsL5pFAIP9etAo8c7NzwKWaPS2p5KeZHrYUAz5lUE NCfQqTt8Nfetx4ni1IIaxB0IPOsv4zwdO8LRiykcuRoA/CZcsmUSEBzbS/Pl1ve3vWw4fhmXDYcXbNlUP 81tSfO9ZKODy6MQCAQcx pPIedayhIWGBXzZUW7egAJ NvnQHeFYaNLqFS51JsLk1bfh0LCxijIO4yCgeCm/XoBzvf4CmTNQV04ZCosIkA8lArqDDKn3QBepS1eK2tB4 HvvUf6CutgBVjvl/aFeCdeTCgh/RaqS8MvfXeiIcHY17QQwIVAFtqiGHbvWkuNVC26Wv/OrYFdAUGFnpX1q5Mi9RX2deooJM1fZibAbnQep0Fchx1FdwpnZVTVidANT7UHHGeyWKgw7TOFKi2YK5JAPPYUt8P4iY5FdU8SagnX6itx7UR5sBMLa90T7C/5VhDgZvK1AzydscTimji7jO cZFUfefl4bW/q9P3Cuw3eMJMdHh9NTHF4u8P77WAFui3v162vs97OrhcMskkajEOMzMR4kRvupc6rpYkDmbG9qanbS/wDRoOMPhoYltFFHGttciKosOoUC9QSyGxF9KlllBUj929DXkzeEHUm3ooa35WoCe2nQW POhWIa4HMMAfUZn/O9EM2jGl2F3fDEgEvE8gK8ypYsLDna nqaAnClrAbDlVLinFe6vmyheRbn8eXrtX2DxoZM19MoPuKX L8Vhl8Nu81tyIudN9qCsO02HlZkIKsOVwQfRhp8DXQhi3ZlUHraiOI4VDhoWfu0TTdQPe1Wux3AYIY2YpmMv3jIM10PLxdTqR6UA1Tw eN0BbKyhJDcgnp6b8qhwOEaBmWPvJQPCGtm8O4AI/OmrGdnobExIFb9nYH48vp6UqTQSRSZYe/gk3Izix/7SbH1FAd4OrDEd44KgCwvpvTfhzdh0rP4OJcUVrK4lGh8apfzGlqZuG8YxUssSyYcRjN4iGBH3T YFA0S4cEG2/Kqf6MwvpRGOvC4vQIXEMbPEfGgAvoWUi/TXaov7WkNgI1JOthc1oMwVxldQwPI7VlvGeO/oeNdUjBEZ09CA352oC8GNxKL3vc3RtQdRb15j40y4aUlQToSL1JwXiEU8WZdUdbgHow1FUFxsQlaAOudPw38VrA3t8RQXZJgoJY2A51VbjWHUXM0YHmwqDG4oLuwHrWaScWh/SsU7wpICyqCSNQo5A0FHEYJQxVJYpPONg3uBtXa4M21BA9K0nGcESS2mUg3Vl0KnqD VU/0g4dgMUM0e3eAaeWYfhPyoEZ8EVsSLA7G2h9DsatdlcPbHRHzP U0el7Q4GHMIHBBuchLFL8vCVIHqLGrEHbLhkuUTQLE9vvb5TsQrrYjfQ6UDPjYMyunJlI9xWc/Z52Ik74YrEx2jj/ulYau4Ojlf2Ra4vubHYa6Fw/EwSRrNAxkQkqpOt2UkHlc229QaJwAhfFqSbmgglctcHf61WWcgZT78/j/AD51ZxMyj/3aqkkwIuVPwoKxl8WX19iLfW3tVXhckne2EZaImS8lwMjBrrodWDZmGl7ZBS/jeLhJpkZrZVNvKwLX IYe1MOG4wXw8ZX 8ZFB0tlNrHTl6cqCfG8QFyieJtrfzoPJxZMIWDB5Ht9xBqTa pNhtc9fI0a4fCFG2vWljtJxOKKYrYGfKSCfurdSBm66X0Fzt1oBEHaATrIsgWPMc6qM2kegszEAEljuLXzbCh0yZyUgXKfxEWKEdeoI6j56Wp4fhxxLJGShu4kYhQCqm/ei UE67AGy5uZrQGiUIbAAAADyAoKsmFkEaI8pexEfiGrXF7k36cvc0bbEZL9FAt8Nh72oY0btiFBN1VMwHIs2l/M E gNUe1XEREiqD4mb3t/uVoGuPHhnsDf v8A171Q7VcLfFYWVYz sVbxHTcWJUX2DAZfWx5UI4G3hVme372up/lvr/KjuFxgDALMGPMBdPflQZNHguJJmUQz9R4HB Dfypu yqPEvjGfENIFiQjK7G2djbY8wAfen6DEfsgAdLb1Vk4Th5XJK5X3JU5T65hvQGX4zEQyxSo720F9jyueVcQTTEXZFc7 BwdOQ1AoL/YssZzw4k QkAYel96CcUhlQl3gjuTrJh5GjPqQDrQOOP4hIgBSB2N9QdLD1UNWf8U4XJPi3mli/VuRmRJVD2CgaZwvSuW7TzRf3c0 h2kyEW9Sb0Xg7XTGMM0mEa42dgrA YuRQEOF4vD4aNY0ixSIv7QD/NSTVg9sUL2/RZZIti6xMGU/wkXI9KQYuLymYyvJglvpl7wZfLQWufWiS9oMPlJkm4eWP7LFSOmoNzQG 1fFMCyjLM3eG1kZWFgetwCKU8N2PlZC7LYsxYDc25X6VA3FsLnzmbBsejNI3sdTVuPt/h4nHh7wc8kslvgGFAKb7V8YNocOPVXP uq0/wBqOObQphrHl3bH/XQDssgMzAgEZTuL8xTXiIVyN4F 6eQ6GgBt28xd/uYb/wDT/vXH/HGMfwhcOSdl7ldTyA8ydB60pXp2 z7sy5kixsq2hRg6LYlpnU HKo2UML3PTS/INq4Lh3hhjjYqXAu5CgLnOrWAtYAkgcyB1q4Zr0sxy46WQOVSGH9lzYkdbAFr35G1Wf0fErJcOssTbqfAy3/ZOxHqQfWgNGFDuBUTQquoNvIbUITEtFMInY5X1Qnf0oT20xxEN4pQrX0G cX1t0tvrpp7gucdwyti8S5N0dlBPLIqIrL8WU0w9mMaJkcgWAkIB6 FaS8DwqRwO8Zsn7x gpu7GuwaUWyxDKIgfLNnY t19qBxjWwFZF9oEs39pukW5MRUc83drrfpvWoScSRee1K8uFjfFy4oal8oBPJVVVsPiL 1BJwPhq4eMLfM5F3fmx3sOigk2H5kmiWIP6sDUknQDc6VxDqbbnp0rrE4lIACxu/4VoPcZie7S7WDWt6DzPWs1xGObE4gMSe7U2A6/wDuve3naRj qVvE2rEclN7D4/QedJ2GXS5FxbnsaDY GuroM0igetH8AI9ktYbn ZrLOyeMgJ8CBX5qWNrjmBexHwp7wuKZgANTyHL2FAyriVJyjW25HKvhi1Z7RstxuApJA82sQPehnDojKxiCyZFBzvoA73 6De7Aa3tYC1r30B7DQFBlVIwvS5v8dLE0Ge477NWmxDmLGLFAxzLGCzZCfvKFzABb7etuWvSfY7ETZscx0ubIPzY1pXdIdSFv1sD8L72rJO0Yw AxDRNEzxsoZCJZQwB0KsQbNqDYnWxG9r0E/aH7KsPh8LPOuIlYxRs4BVLEqLgHS9qzPA4ZJCi63LAGwGgJA0896bcdx7DSIUVcRY6FTNMykdCt7EUEwzYO/iDaHkWFv5UDxL9nmDv redrAXzWGv8Ahq/x3sNwvDYBpnEiy5LKTIb96dF8N7HW2ltqSpsbDoY2xI//ACSa/OvTj4GIeSNpSul5Gkaw/wC4mgX2whABKmx1HnUpiHhGW3nc60wPxBpwsUAVeQUD421Nff8ACfEXI/5WS3W6Af5qAX2UYd f4T9RTSziUMkbBmynwgi 3Sl7ssimYA2W4IvRLiXC0wb3NgjG8c6/ehc8mPNDQIcqkXBFiPka/SXDcC6QxQoxCxxonrlUA 9YJxVu8YgqM/Mjn5it27M8XMuEhclWbIocqb MABh5G/LzoCuHwarqxJ9a6fFAfd PpVV JLexUmvBxNdglBaxKGTLnSMgG4vbQ9Rcb Y1pU4z2Nl/vYT3mVQMhOth zyPPTT3pmhEr7JkHW1japf0xIyAZRmPLUk/AXNAjR2ijJxIaM30DqRceVxrQvF9qFBCwocvNjpfTTTnratYlwC4yExTQgxNuH38iANVI3BuCKzPiX2RYmJycPi43GpUSKVcC gJAIJ89NtqCjhzJI2eZ7IPupe1/NuZ8l/oGlxkarq9vhr7UvydieKLpZb/ALQOb56kfKiPCfs7xbsDicQscfMKMzn55R6m/pQVeJ9o3QWw6i5vbMwzXH7p396H8OxEs5Blslz4vGGZhe 9/CCNOvS29avwzhGGw693HGPMuMxb Jjv6ba6Cl7j/BeGBgZcOInLDKyKUu3KxWyN1sQfMUGRcRiglxr55ljTME 6bAIqroduR6U1p2NwhUMJJbbFo2XK3yYe9t6v9oOwWGZ2kUyKzkt EoSdTYAC2 23lQHh/ZLExvfCyBm6KBtfmPEDy3AoLE/ZGAW7nGGNxqFlCkknYgoQbaHkas8D4FjWl7rvABa5kjfQXNjpYMrakjQbUbw3AYlRRjcTGJmbL3UQFwXIsGN21vuQAB509cI4Rh4lyxxgA6kEk3IFtbn5beVBZ4XgkhQIvIAX56VcLf0aEce4Hh8SlnjW4 6wFmU RGopQwGJxOCleHvWmUAOneMWFiyqUYk3sb3B3GU7g6BoxK25XrHPtGxcScRIlhEyZEBQsVsNdQRz8vOtC7OdoExmHGJyFPvKw3Aykg5TpmBOx51ivbgYt8RJPPBLGGPhLKSqINEXOLroBrrvfrQE04/gICHhwjxt1Ez/AEsQakx3Fhj7IuGiLEXzONbdcwAN6QHlLC172py7IKlyyyDMEIKmwIHMi51 FBT4NwWSR5I1ewQ2Ivp8KNydmCbEuFtbYHlXvAY4cNKwMxLNyPnr8TVzjfGsl8ksYtyIN/SgqzYfKrJJh45BykykNyOjfLWucBK0esM00Po119gQPlQL/i2Xrb4fyqu/FpXfMCdbeEHQ28qC/h8BOLFcIfK b dar2ZMUuHAlwyMygK47pSDpmF787bjrfrVrBqMiHT7o gqbh2eIvky5WbMQQd7BTsfIUHGM4DhHADYSLKDcfq0GouBqLdKUZ 94bK8kUYlwshzFF0y9COlhp5gDpen2fFTkECRFuCPuX68iazni JxOHDaiUL99bfeTmyjYOtr25gG oBoCGG 0LByMFaORCebgEe6k6eZps4dxCNxmjKEdUIPzFYzJAsv6yM6HXTSx Gxq5wrEw5gMSuUjRZgLWO3jtYr/ENOoG9BqnaFjJh5Yzezoym25BBBqfsdhYVQZFHtrbfXne/0pbmwc/dkRzsbjZzmGvME IfBhvSdxCTiOBGePvkUbWySR7WF7rdeW9 l70H6FEwA30G/lahi4sP4r76/Dl8qwzC/aRxBlaOdgyOpU2QK2VhlNiNjYmx60f4QZJVXucbKCOThCw23sB8r0GoySjrULNSKh4hHc97HN5MuUg oJBt6UGxnaDiV7GEE66B1HyJF9qDSZsTrlbwk/dItvvz39KCcS4y8QMc8auH8KuB4HJ2Vwb5CehuDprypawPaLEZCmJwUhU81swNjvYHwkdb6W5VQxE02KWSF1k7kfcBDd4LHwsxI8RBGhub2FydTQWE4vGrtHLNJlsCgCi0d91z5wxKm/La2ppzwHFeFGLu1ndGZQpkswcnqSQQTcne9vhQHh BKIFKHqWbdvMgnewF/lUPEuycU98pMT3F2U2te24UgE ZvQTcT7BundyjENKveIVckXN2DKSl8pHO66kC9qZIuLoWdsxURrlN osz 3hv6 tJHEcNxRYljkkbExxtmieOwliIsB4TbvBluOZ1PKqOP4uYkLhyYY9MrCzSS3zaqRceLXlc35akNTTiSsjX8LImZweQOvvodKwXE9oJ2DDEwkF7XfM8ZIF7C o2LabanSnrsr2gSdGikbLPLYuXYAMoJsiehtp5n4tH9kLzyEbEH5 Wt6DJhxCXuo4sNKcPEhLBC5Us7bkyaIRbQC4H1p67O8bxaxjvmzE82A1GugZbA6W1ud6mxHYfDM2aPvIG5mKwB9VN1PsdqHTdkMTFdomB84yYnPOxAujfEUBPEjA4q/f8ADyG5yAAH/EmVzS3xHs5g1uIXdWvoJIs9rcrllt8auwcSxUByyKrfuyL3bafvqO7Prl NXf07CyL tDwZv21utz0lUMvvagQpsA51MQI3zobi3W4JAoe6g8yw89fnWnTdkF0MZO2hGhHt/KhPEOy027xiReZdbG38a M/E0CH3CHcW9DRDBBFh/WBQC91bd3C6FVXpf8AEbAee1XuIcCjSPvbsgvlVT4s7c8rW 6Bvq2x1otwjsnGFEuLJDNqIgcoQH7oZt8x6C1r23oHrAv4VHLKv0FXw9DcEl0jI18C7fwj/ar6xmgI4Lhskq5lAttvz/r61BxLsbJLbxqrDZtdKD4jjEuG8MbBr3YKZGW1 oAPy5UOftZjTbwLrvrKbfLr9aAF2j7IS4KbNC63YAsgFlJudMvIGxI6eW9TYfhH6XEx7iWGRNGDxsB8GIsR8/zi4jx/HriElZF7tVIYIrDOG3DZ9zpp0J9a0XB4ozRpJGyWYAg3IPxH5GgyjD4rEYImMZmT9jmvmhP XY/ukk0 9m OrNHyddj5G2zLuptyPw0N6vcW4JHOCHZRINiLixtpqd/nvWc8R4diMFL3iEo37Q1Vx0YbEf0LGgd JdjoJPFEAoO6229OnpQb/hZk1Qs vIWIPrf089qsdme2CzsEb9XLzjJ 9bcofxDy3HmNabGizeJTlbr19eooB3D1xAssiEjYtdQQNtR Lc freqWP44qPkbD4guOiKR0uDm1HLTzo331iFfwk6A/hboL8ieh F6mC0C5JxCRv7vCSm/7Xh2Fv2TQ/inFJ40JbCovQMxN2 AGvxp3FuZ0/rf/AGrjEQI6kOAykahgCD8NqDP z3adWzCeFEs2jINBrl1W5Om11J32503YZYWAaPKQfusp99b6W006 dU8V2Yh1aIBT01IqgmBeJswYppuuxttfkd dAyDYW1/ocwNd6HcX4VhsUMk8QJ1ALCzDpZtDz dQYbtCFYrKtxe2dQSNLHVdxuNRf5UbGIRgN2HkpY WgBI5UGc477PHS7QSBlP4X13HI/7mocLxPFYUhCWUAWyyDMpPlexX0BHpWnicgjJGx8sgTz/ABFda9xEbSqVaBWHSRl256qHI/2FAuYLtrGCFxCGO/4luyG/p4hv0t5004fEpIA8bBlP4lKkH2Nr7e1K K z9ZDmRu4OmiEuunk2Sw8qnwPYCOJs64iZX5mOy3t1UBgfjegN4qJGBUrddrHXl060Gl7OQn7mZDzAOh9RobW5XtRyDBRso/WSMPMlSLciFCFfQ2qvJHhlO2Y7eJmb/NmoIJIggvJmtzZZnAPmULAD0GaqGL4TG3iiWBiBdhMCCF6k2uvxWjfDpYgdMOiG 6gWPmCFBPxAohMVe2UWINw2VSR1 8Dy5i1BmOH4W6ztLiFjVIWbuEUgoATm70nM3LKdTuNhlFEuzSw4sSzTShEVxBDdgpzMty5DaXe VRvZW6kVD2t4PigMqlSCSzb3axuu/LrrqfmT7BdkwsQlkJJkHiiyrlGUkKdVLE2ud7eI6UC12I7SSTPkEYGVBfUnbYja19dNdqeZ72uxUD2rMftAwIj/AEZ0GUPh49tPwDpSRMu/nv50G54jiUK/fljHq6j6mqT9pMGN8TD8HU/Q1h3d Qr0UGx4ntPgXUr36tpsqsfoKL9juHlInLG6s2ePUEZSByvprc/Gs57NNhZUAncQOguG1tINtwCc3lzHxpx4Z2uwOGj7sO8gBNssbbHzbLQOaqCRcm/lYD51bxWGEyGN4lKHqdNeltqzvF/abF DDSHpmZV mahU/wBqOJ/6cMSepZvzWgn7a9gZIP1sN3jGul8yEbba6dRXXZT7QZECxYxiw2Ex5dO8H sfEbtQHF/aHxF/ vkv wqj6gmiY4NFjYe9gYiZRaVGFjnsCSfXfMNDeg09cUsi IBlYX01BBHsQRVOWF475TnTkrHbS2ja6eRHsNKzTgnEZsG3dhS8WaxiJsVJ3KH8J522Pzp wHEhMmaE512YfiQ9GXkfl0oJU4k5YoDCrAXK6s1r6G3hNr8wLV4GlOnfBemVQLf4s1VuJcPMoGZSCv3W1DKeqsNRQ7h/AQj5lMrNa3ikd/XQsR8qBpj4KzDxyyt6MV/y5RVvA4JCtxG41sRIrZtNN3vcedyK7wGOyJ tZUA2LkDT4mq J7a8Oj 9jIiRvkOc yXoCsWBttp6afS1ePhXLLZ1yi YMpJPSzZ9PiDfypXxH2nYBfumaT GPL/nK0MxP2qrtFgpG83kA/yhvrQaHHABufYWrzHQKVKlbgjqfy1HwrLcZ9ouPIukEMY8w7n/ADAfKhy9q JSHx4hlU6ARrGoHxC3HvQagJmFgqk8tyx9ySSfOoMXj8g8biMdWZU tZ03esLyTyN/FK7eulyKGHgkRJIQtrfQG vsaB2xvaDCjVsZGfIOX/yZqGjtdgwLqskutrpFz9ZChoBiuFQAAEBT5uqt7G5rpngUWBB5Ws59tQtAUxHb/uzaPBufN5Qu/wC6Fb61BP8AaDxE/wB1DAg2Hhdmv/jA VDjxBFOisbDoq6W6i9Qz8UfSyD0YsbexAoJcf2h4tJ9 cgdBHGoHoct/nVRMNipf7yeV/JpXI62y3tXP6VMSQSANALKB87X ddgM33mY9bkmgb 3mAz4HCOeUUfzjWs1bDIdL/OtBPFcZJh4o8LgsQCIkHeSS2BARRdVvqD68xRHsn2W4rJIf0x1EWW6g2NmBFtlB2vzoMuj4Xm 7GzegJ lEMP2YlbbDtfzFvrW7w9jkH3pT8FA pNXoezEA/bb4/yFB eW7MzxkZ1CrrzvyPS9T4XsliJNVViOoGnvtX6GHC8Mu8a/wDcf5mqy8OwoJLHN0AJNv8ADQYmnYZwLufhnX8r18/YZ7 G3uT/ALfOtmlgwgNxHe3kf9Rqji8pJyCw6aD6UGX4fsK34gdeQC/XMaNvwXKVdLxSqMqyeQ/Cw2ZfL2pmaEX1X5mowltLkDpegX8RCuIGV0EeIA0I1V7blDzHkdRSz jy4adHS6MGAPR1vqDyZSNx dPuNWMizbXvoNj1BGx9KF8TyiJjNmeNRcOq LkLMNLHnn20oFvivafHSSEROYk6JGn1YE/OqEjYmT7 IlN Rka3sDb5V7PxmPZEc pA99zUP9ps33Y1 JY/nb5UHH9hDVm1O97H6mo14ETsCf4Rf6VbOOmtuR/CoHzGtQOHbVmJ/iJP1oPV4OoP6zT J1Hyver0ckCEWK HYAM3 YW dCkw t67bKOVAYmxkRBYBrnpZTp/iqpHxIAC0Yv5lifLYgfKqfeLsa4aUDYUBF KTHY5fRQPna9QTu7jxuzfxMTVRZTyvXoic7A0EoiC63sSNfaue8Uc69ThzmrMXCL7mgrnFDkDQvG8bIbKqjTmb7 lM8fB1G9KnaThndS3zAiS5XTa1rg 4saDlOISsdD/AIR/RonglcA57kk8zfb/AN1RwQWwsVB8v63ossRFgRY729aDduz Kb9Fw9lUfqYtdf8A418hRH9KfmR8B/MmgfZ T/lsP/8AZj//AJrRMyUFgytzZvhYfS1Rtrvc pJ pqBpKoY7jsEWss0afxOAfa9ATIA2AFV5G86UuI/aRgE2kaQ/uKSPc2Hzpexv2sr/ANLDMfORgPkt6DQ5qqtfpWT437Ssa/3e7jH7q3Pu1/pQHG9o8XL/AHmIlPkGsPZbCg2nE4tI9ZJEQfvMB dBcZ21wKDWYMf3AW Y0 dYvM1zc79Tv71w1BpeL 0aAE93BI/m5Cj2FzQ2b7Q53uixxIGBB3Y2I6mw VIii9TRnI3iB03HOgKR4xALBvYGpsJiszWHrc0IwsF92A NE8DCBLEqMSS4DG2mXmPjQEtaF8ZndGVQSLi589adlwwHKlDtmP8AmEUcox82b VBPwjDvIpI5GiicJPM172VW0J82/IUZ72gGJwcczUi8MQcqvXrtTQVY8Co5VIIx0qQsK4Lig57sXr0aVy8lcGegsFqT 2bhp416Jf/ABMR/pplaQmlDjzFsSdLhQF9gW rUBHs tnU3FhdvaiE8maVjy29qF9n4/Fcn8OnxvV BbsfM0BWL7UHjijjjw48Eapd2OpVQt7AeXWhmN 0fHv910jH7iC4 LXpSrqHDsxsqlj5A0FzGcdxUv8AeYiV/VyB7Cwobp8aKQ8Cnb8GX I2/wB6vQ9lm/HIB/CL/M0C4xry9Nx7OQqjE5mIUm5PMDoKTsYmViBQd5xXwkGwqBEPKrUEOnnQRka1e4OsbsVaO5XW99LXAOnx dcLHqKK8OCxB5CLmRgqjTZB4j5eJgPhQMnDsNGrJZVA 9lAtcLYDbYZj/40u9vMD ubEiypIVUgfhYLbbpZL 9F AyO2eSQ7kKo5AC97D1Pyqn241hQf/VH V6BYwT20zCxO5pi4Xw7vGDA6IwJO2os22/ShfCrDoPDTL2XcZJSf/k ipQGaRu1WuKt0Rf9R/OnYzDlSRx45sW/kFH/AIigZeALaEep/KiBaqfCVtEvx pq0TQeZuldqaiWpFag9eoH05VIzVwbetBHpX16 YVER5UEgpTxBzSyHlmPyNqaM3ypUwpub9Tf86A3w0a36CuoJyjKwUtry671zh2CqSdL6e//AKqWIWIvQJxJqxg JzRaJIQP2TYj2P5VWNTJgJWXOqMy66rrtodBr8qAxhu1bj 8jB81Nvkb/UUWwnaOB93yHo4t89vnSS hsQQehrpSKDQcRMpjdgwIynUHTY86zzESBnJ5V3e22l97c69EN9fpQcxuAOdWsGb 9RLhx519IxW1tBQXjFrUjSHOqnZSbD1Ov9eVW8KAcrW3ANVJVvPb9 3z/wB6BshsqhegoD20k/VR/wAd/wDxajzEUA7WWKxj94n5UAjAk626Uf7Nt qY9XPyAH5UvrB0Jph4EloR6n60BUPSridcVL/EB7AD8qZaW4jmnlPPOfkaBnwrWRR5VOGqnG1gPSrLypkWwYPrmN9DtlsOXO9BIWrkmoQ1e3oJBUclxXIbr8qk0tcn4c6CM18DXq67V4F96CHGyWjc9FP0NLWBFHuNvaBz6D3IFBcEugoOsbicrBbm1gbedzXUOMMhVVzXJ0B2HrXPGNAp9as8KlTJHf7w5/S9AuPTV2Zf9QP4m v 9KzrTJ2YBMeUAklyAOugoC0oDDxAEdCL1Qm4NA34Ap6qSPlt8qtyAg2III5Gu2ibJn5E29OW1Ao8b4cIWUKSQwJ18j5fCosNigq2I1601cS4NJPDmVDpcqdNSNxbcj02pJljZSQQQRyoL6YvpVWea9R90wXNlbKedjb3opwPhmc942iDYc2I/IGgKYZMqRjmAB/OuIYr4gnoSf6 VXHi53/FXkC6l7HUAfH drUF0yUE7SN/d26t VEg1C MDMU8r/lQR4dKK4A2QDzP1NDcMllPpRHCGyj udBa73SikvZpUw0eItZmQM3m0hLD2Uig6wmRljG8jKg/7iATTx9oWJCQxQrpqWt0UeBfz9qBMG1dA29K4tXeWg6tepAfKoAbetSq56UEor6uQa ZCBfKfW1B5XqCo41JO2vSrDqy7g/EUAjtK1oQOrge1z VUcCm1X M4WSUKFH3bsfbQDqd/aqmDXSg44kC4C8h9aoYEEuABopG/QG9Fni6e1S4fB63sRQf/9k=


----------



## Pepper (Dec 18, 2018)

Typesetter


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 18, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


>



Aunt Bea, after babysitting and mowing lawns I tried my hand at delivering newspapers (I grew up with 2 brothers)... all 4 seasons and the worst was definitely winter with its ice and snow! I have to admit it though, I did break the bottom glass of a screen door once.


----------

